# I want to be a plumber in Spain



## bigjohns747 (Aug 26, 2009)

I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


----------



## atomheartmother (Jun 7, 2015)

bigjohns747 said:


> I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


Southern Spain - Andaluzia and Murcia - is filled with British immigrants. There may be good places to start looking.

Although I suppose any town with a large number of immigrants will have market for you. 

What region of Spain have you been considering? It would help a lot to know.

Best regards,

Glauber


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

bigjohns747 said:


> I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


It's not going to be easy!

If you've got to support a family you might want to think again.

You need to find out a lot of stuff before you jump in your van and come. One of those things is that van. Make sure you know what to do to bring it over legally. Then look at the FAQ's on Spain and find out about the paperwork and being self employed (autónomo).

One very British area is Torrevieja/ Orihuela and another is Moraira


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola

You cannot rematriculate a RHD van as it does not have all round vision. Therefore it can only be in Spain a maximum of 6 months before it has to return to its country of origin. 

But good plumbers who do not rip people off can make a living in Spain - just have an open mind and be prepared to learn the differences 

Davexf


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bigjohns747 said:


> I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


My advice would be to have a holiday in your chosen part of Spain, look around at the job situation as it really is on the ground then decide. Your chances of finding work in this part of Spain, the CdS area around Estepona, Marbella, are very slim indeed. Only yesterday we were discussing the plight of a local lad, qualified and experienced plumber, who is struggling to find work. He has been lucky in that a couple who are having extensive work done on their finca have employed him full-time for over a year but the work is now nearing completion. If a local Spanish lad can't find work, what chance does a newly-arrived non-Spanish-speaking British immigrant have?
It's often been said on this Forum that most Brits prefer to use Spanish tradesmen as these people will have built up a client base and reputation which they will be loathe to jeopardise, especially with unemployment running nationally at 24% and locally at 34%. 
There are far fewer British immigrants on the Costas than there were. Many have returned to the UK which although many run it down offers more security in many ways. Spain has no such generous welfare system. 
Spain has also introduced new requirements for immigrants which include having a regular income plus savings in a Spanish bank and having health care cover. It's no longer a matter of simply filling the car with fuel and driving down.
Those of us who are settled and happy here are those who either have secure work or don't need to work. The most sensible thing for you to do is to choose a location, take a two or three week fact-finding trip and see for yourself what your chances are.
Personally, I wouldn't hold out too much hope.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Have a read of this recent thread on a similar subject - its a bit lengthy and drifts a bit lol

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-move-work-plumber.html?highlight=plumbing

Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bigjohns747 said:


> I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


You need to think very carefully about leaving the safety of the UK and drifting over to spain in a van and a caravan. I've lived in both the UK and Spain and by far, life is much easier in the UK, so dont knock it. To work as a plumber in Spain - as this other thread I posted states, you cant just arrive in a van and start work. Plumbing is very different, the rules on self employment are different and you will need to speak the language - if only to converse with your suppliers. There is also mass unemployment in Spain

So have a good look around the forum and get an idea of what it entails

Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

bigjohns747 said:


> I Just need some advice . . . im a Plumbing & Drainage engineer, have been for about 20 years . . id Like to move to Spain . . . get out of the uk . . . (enough said) . . . Can you tell me of any ex-pat places, I could goto who need English - Plumbing & Drainage engineers - im very good, ive never had a claim, . . . id take my van over & live in my Caravan . . Thanks - John


Excellent choice 

You will get on ok here plumbing in Spain is quite simple , I have done loads over the years here ! 

Good luck , its worth a try !

Cheers Tony


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tonymar said:


> Excellent choice
> 
> You will get on ok here plumbing in Spain is quite simple , I have done loads over the years here !
> 
> ...


I'm sorry Tony, "doing it loads over the years" doesnt make you an expert in plumbing or setting up a business/autonomo as a plumber - in fact the original poster is a plumbing and drainage engineer. If its really so easy to do and make a living from in Spain, then why is unemployment so high ???


We may sometimes appear negative, but its wrong, irresponsible and very unkind to give people false hopes and dreams on the forum 


Jo xxx


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

tonymar said:


> Excellent choice
> 
> You will get on ok here plumbing in Spain is quite simple , I have done loads over the years here !
> 
> ...


As Jo pointed out ,, its just my opinion biased on many years of self employed general building work here in Spain 

You are welcome to ask for my personal opinion but best for you to find out independently yourself 

Good luck stay positive ! 

Cheers Tony


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tonymar said:


> Excellent choice
> 
> You will get on ok here plumbing in Spain is quite simple , I have done loads over the years here !
> 
> ...



I take it you will be paying for the cost of his return journey to the UK if things turn out badly?

I think that is very irresponsible advice. If it's all 'so simple', why is our friend Antonio along with thousands of other unemployed Spanish plumbers so desperately seeking work?


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Tonymar-In order to work as a plumber in spain, did you have to take a course to get the qualifications necessary, to work legally here, even though you were qualified in the UK?


----------

